# What is C&C?



## GRafyx (May 10, 2013)

I see it everywhere; C&C please, c&c only, c&c blah blah blah.

Could anyone tell me what is and what does mean c&c? Thank you.


----------



## peter27 (May 10, 2013)

Comments and criticism. Asking for C&C means you want people to give you feedback on your photos.


----------



## GRafyx (May 10, 2013)

Thank you Peter


----------



## ronlane (May 10, 2013)

It's the fire that hardens your photography metal (skills).


----------



## Light Guru (May 10, 2013)

peter27 said:


> Comments and criticism. Asking for C&C means you want people to give you feedback on your photos.



Critique and comments is a better meaning for c&c.  

A critique can be positive and helpful where as criticism is always negative and rarely helpful.


----------



## amolitor (May 10, 2013)

"criticism" actually has two meanings, one of which is "critique". "critique" only has the one, though, so it's a better word to use.


----------



## peter27 (May 10, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> peter27 said:
> 
> 
> > Comments and criticism. Asking for C&C means you want people to give you feedback on your photos.
> ...



A critique can also be severe and or negative whilst constructive criticism rarely is!

Let's not get into a pedantic argument, though, and agree that asking for C&C indicates a desire to receive feedback.


----------



## Light Guru (May 10, 2013)

peter27 said:


> C&C indicates a desire to receive feedback.



Vary true.  it is important to note that not all feedback is equal though.

There are 4 types of feedback.

1- Negative General (that's a horrible photo)
2- Positive General (great photo)
3- Negative Specific (I think the photo would be better with softer light)
4- Positive Specific (I really like the composition, it has great leading lines that draw you into the image and lead you through it) 

Types 1 and 2 are useless.  Types 3 and 4 are much better ways to give feedback.


----------



## ronlane (May 10, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> peter27 said:
> 
> 
> > C&C indicates a desire to receive feedback.
> ...



You left off one = Attacking (put the camer back in the box, take it back to the store and get your money back)


----------



## sleist (May 11, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > peter27 said:
> ...



There's also the "deafening silence" response, whose interpretation is mostly dependent on the posters level of self esteem.


----------



## bunny99123 (May 11, 2013)

ronlane said:


> You left off one = Attacking (put the camer back in the box, take it back to the store and get your money back)


----------



## bunny99123 (May 12, 2013)

sleist said:


> There's also the "deafening silence" response, whose interpretation is mostly dependent on the posters level of self esteem.



Got a lot of them. Unfortunately, some will only view certain people's photos. Also, seen great work IMO tore apart brutally. What the is that? Gotten great remarks. Never take the attacks seriously. I think if you give severe negative remarks, back it up with an example of your own work. Just a thought


----------



## FanBoy (May 12, 2013)

I think of it as looking at something with a different set of eyes. :shock:

But, by now I'm sure you get the idea...


----------



## Irishlck22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Great' I was wondering what this meant


----------



## kundalini (Jul 19, 2014)

ronlane said:


> It's the fire that hardens your photography _*metal *_(skills).


I think you mean mettle, which has little to do with skill, but defines ones' internal resolve.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 19, 2014)

newbie wedding photos are the best !!


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2014)

Old thread is old!

But to answer C&C is Command and Conquer where you march across the world with your armies blowing up other nations armies to the sound of


----------



## DevC (Jul 21, 2014)

See Sig


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 21, 2014)

Overread said:


> Old thread is old!
> 
> But to answer C&C is Command and Conquer where you march across the world with your armies blowing up other nations armies to the sound of



Crushing and Carnage ...


----------

